# Keyboard remap (for iPad BT keyboard)



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

CM9 0522 official.

Have a new BT keyboard (iPad compatible) where the key located where Backspace should be is labeled Delete and is is mapped to KEYCODE_FORWARD_DEL.	I want to make that send KEYCODE_DEL instead, so I googled and found instructions for remapping the keyboard here: http://www.mobilerea...ad.php?t=159538. Followed those instructions by adding a line at the top of qwerty.kl that contains:

key 111	DEL

and replaced the original qwerty.kl with my modified version (same file protection and everything) and rebooted. No change. There are no other lines in the file referencing "key 111". There is another line referencing DEL, scan code 14, but I don't find that any keyboard key produces scan code 14.

Any advice on a keyboard remapping method or app that works? Couldn't seem to find any apps for this in the Play store.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Made my key 111 alteration to Generic.kl instead of qwerty.kl, and now the big key labeled Delete is properly doing a backspace.

Next challenge, the shift keys don't do anything. I can see that they are recognized when pressed but when held down they repeat just like any other key and don't have any effect on other keys pressed when they are held down. I can get uppercase using the caps lock key, but can't do any special chars such as $ or # etc. I have a feeling the Control key has the same issue. I think I need to plug in a wired keyboard and compare... <sigh>.


----------

